

Kickstarter: Open Source Death Star - jtoeman
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/461687407/kickstarter-open-source-death-star

======
jason_slack
This is one of those "over the top" lame jokes that doesn't lend credibility
to anyone involved in it.

Kickstarter should remove this.

~~~
salahxanadu
Yep, this will just give them a bad name.

